# Judge orders parents to pay for daughters college



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 14, 2014)

Seems to be setting a bad precedent. What are your feelings about this:

http://nypost.com/2014/11/14/student-wins-suit-to-make-parents-pay-for-school/

http://www.nj.com/camden/index.ssf/2014/11/divorced_nj_parents_ordered_to_pay_for_daughters_college_tuition.html#incart_m-rpt-1


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2014)

Uh, since when are parents responsible for a) someone 18 or older, or b) optional, not legally required educations?

Methinks this one is going to get overturned in a court of appeals. There is no legal ground whatsoever for this one. Gee, maybe I should go sue my parents so I can get a Master's and doctorate!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 14, 2014)

That's what I'm thinking Supe, here I am busting my a$$ paying for a Master's when I could just sue my parents for it...doh, stupid me.


----------



## ventilator (Nov 14, 2014)

"A judge cited Newburgh v. Arrigo, 88 N.J. 529 (1982). In that landmark case, the state Supreme Court ruled divorced parents are responsible for providing for their child's college education."

I feel like there is some more info needed for that statement. If you are divorced you now owe college tuition, why?

I agree, bad precedent. Why are 21 years old are they having to ask for her to be emancipated, doesn't that kind of happen automatically at 18?


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2014)

ventilator said:


> "A judge cited Newburgh v. Arrigo, 88 N.J. 529 (1982). In that landmark case, the state Supreme Court ruled divorced parents are responsible for providing for their child's college education."
> 
> I feel like there is some more info needed for that statement. If you are divorced you now owe college tuition, why?
> 
> I agree, bad precedent. Why are 21 years old are they having to ask for her to be emancipated, doesn't that kind of happen automatically at 18?




I'm thinking that the precedent may have had something to do with private school tuition for K-12, and they're trying to roll it over. Just an educated guess, though. Either that, or the parents were already paying for education and one of the parents tried to saddle the other with the payments as part of alimony agreements.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 14, 2014)

paying for college might have been a condition of the divorce filings? I know it was part of my old boss's divorce settlement. Mom got custody with minimal child support payments but he had to pay for college.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 14, 2014)

wasn't there a case like this a while ago where the kid emacipated but wanted the parents to pay for private school high school still?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 14, 2014)

^^ Yes, also in NJ...what's the deal with Mike's state?


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> wasn't there a case like this a while ago where the kid emacipated but wanted the parents to pay for private school high school still?




Yes, they actually referenced that in the article. She dropped the suit.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 14, 2014)

It may be because parents can claim their kids on their tax returns and provide health insurance up to the age of 25 if they don't have gainful employment. Just spitballing here.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 14, 2014)

I call bullshit on it all. A bunch of spoiled lil biatches if you as me. You wanna go to college, not take out loans in your own name and your parents don't have to be on the hook for it either? Fine. Here's how it works:

Male:

1) be smart, get an academic scholarship;

b) be athletic and a ride that way; or

3) join the armed forces and when you get out they will pay your way.

Female:

1) be smart, get an academic scholarship;

b) be athletic and a ride that way; or

3) strip. We will all fund you then.

If none of these options work for you the one option left, GET A FRIGGIN JOB and pay your own way.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 14, 2014)

But what if a guy wants to strip? Guys can have daddy issues too.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 14, 2014)

true but I ain't funding that


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 14, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> But what if a guy wants to strip? Guys can have daddy issues too.




Funny story - the daughter of one of the Commandants (military version of civilian Dean) at my college was a stripper the entire time she was in college...at a strip joint barely 15 mins away from the college. I never understood 1. Why she needed to do it since tuition is free for employees and spouses/dependents, and 2. How this guy survived in the school knowing that the vast majority of students had seen his daughter...work.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 14, 2014)

ramnares said:


> That's what I'm thinking Supe, here I am busting my a$$ paying for a Master's when I could just sue my parents for it...doh, stupid me.


What degree?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 14, 2014)

MS Engineering Management. Needed for some advancement at this archaic place...My MSME isn't as valuable here.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 14, 2014)

What about you Knight?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2014)

there has to be "more to the story" like this was part of some divorce settlement or something?

I think the "being on parents insurance until your 26" is pure crap and will lead us to having more generations of useless young adults

maybe remove the incentive for your kids to come back home after college and maybe they will work a little harder to find employment...oh you can find a job with your marketing major? tough shit buttercup get a job at a bank and keep looking for something better...

I didn't have $ for college so I joined the army..... looking back, I should pay the army back some money since it was actually beneficial to my career / life afterwards..


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 14, 2014)

Latest I've seen on this topic. Provides some more background but nothing definitive:

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/n-parents-pay-estranged-daughter-college-fees-court-article-1.2010796


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 14, 2014)

ramnares said:


> MS Engineering Management. Needed for some advancement at this archaic place...My MSME isn't as valuable here.





ramnares said:


> What about you Knight?


LOL, if I already had a MS degree and my company told me I needed another for advancement, guess what I would tell them to do?

My in-progress degree is in EE with an emphasis on advanced power systems engineering. And it is sucking the life out of me.

Your "other" MS is just straight up ME or some type od emphasis?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 14, 2014)

My other had emphasis on CFD and Thermal-Fluid systems.

The old school mentality in this place can be life-sucking. &gt;&gt;Fingers crossed for good results from Oct PE exam&lt;&lt; If all goes well I can look at better prospects soon.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 14, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> It may be because parents can claim their kids on their tax returns and provide health insurance up to the age of 25 if they don't have gainful employment. Just spitballing here.


oh they can be gainfully employeed and still have parent provided health insurance. My coworkers daughter is employeed, married and has a kid and she is still covered by her dad's insurance. He tried taking her off due to the whole married part, but the HR people told him to leave it alone until she aged out.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 14, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > It may be because parents can claim their kids on their tax returns and provide health insurance up to the age of 25 if they don't have gainful employment. Just spitballing here.
> ...




doesn't that cost him money?


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2014)

It ain't f*cking free, that's for sure!


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 14, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE PMP said:
> ...


what he pays is cheaper than what the husband and get through his work for a spouse. So he is helping them out by keeping the lower monthly rate until she ages out


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2014)

snick what type of insurance is that? I thought even with obamcrap/care if you had one source of insurance you lost the other insurance (parents)?? even once you have a kid?


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 14, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> snick what type of insurance is that? I thought even with obamcrap/care if you had one source of insurance you lost the other insurance (parents)?? even once you have a kid?


The state of IL did their own thing about kids before obamacare came out. The state will cover employees dependents until 26 no matter what.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2014)

that's really sad in my opinion. Especially for the taxpayers...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 14, 2014)

I thought the "age out" couldn't be used if the child gets married. I was booted from my parent's insurance when I got married. Granted, that was 13 years ago...


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 14, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> that's really sad in my opinion. Especially for the taxpayers...


i know! even the coworker was like WTF that isn't right, but if the system allows it then why not when everyone else is.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 14, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I thought the "age out" couldn't be used if the child gets married. I was booted from my parent's insurance when I got married. Granted, that was 13 years ago...


i think it was all part of union contract negotiations several years ago.


----------



## IlPadrino (Nov 14, 2014)

> In New Jersey, the Legislature and our courts have long recognized a child's (a young adult?s) need for higher education and that this need is a proper consideration in determining a parent's child (adult's) support oblation. Writing for the Court in Newburgh, Justice Pollock set forth a non-exhaustive list of twelve factors a court should consider in evaluating a claim for contribution toward the cost of higher education. See Newburgh v. Arrigo, 88 N.J. 529 (1982).
> 
> The enumerated factors are as follows:
> 
> (1) whether the parent, if still living with the child, would have contributed toward the costs of the requested higher education; (2) the effect of the background, values and goals of the parent on the reasonableness of the expectation of the child for higher education; (3) the amount of the contribution sought by the child for the cost of higher education; (4) the ability of the parent to pay that cost; (5) the relationship of the requested contribution to the kind of school or course of study sought by the child; (6) the financial resources of both parents; (7) the commitment to and aptitude of the child for the requested education; (8) the financial resources of the child, including assets owned individually or held in custodianship or trust; (9) the ability of the child to earn income during the school year or on vacation; (10) the availability of financial aid in the form of college grants and loans; (11) the child's relationship to the paying parent, including mutual affection and shared goals as well as responsiveness to parental advice and guidance; and (12) the relationship of the education requested to any prior training and to the overall long-range goals of the child (adult).


This makes a little more sense... oh, and NJ stinks!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2014)

unions.. say no more......they should really outlaw unions for government employees.. I will email that to Jeb right now!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2014)

(11) the child's relationship to the paying parent, including mutual affection and shared goals as well as responsiveness to parental advice and guidance;

^-- you would think that right there would do it!


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 14, 2014)

IlPadrino said:


> This makes a little more sense... oh, and *NJ stinks!*


armpit of the east coast


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 14, 2014)

I've heard vague rumors that folks who live there have spelling issues too...just sayin'


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 14, 2014)

Only sum of the thyme...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 14, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> Only sum of the time...


Until they get banned.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 14, 2014)

So, if I move to NJ can I sue my parents for reimbursement of college expenses?


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 14, 2014)

Ken 2.0 said:


> So, if I move to NJ can I sue my parents for reimbursement of college expenses?


&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yggQ3HbO0Wg


----------



## IlPadrino (Nov 15, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> IlPadrino said:
> 
> 
> > This makes a little more sense... oh, and *NJ stinks!*
> ...




I thought it was the asshole... as in, "If you want to take the rectal temperature of the U.S., put the thermometer in the middle of Trenton."


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 15, 2014)

&lt;------- asshole

NJ = armpit


----------



## STEEL MAN (Nov 17, 2014)

my parents did paid fees on my BS Civil Eng, MSc Engineering and my third degree BS Arch that I didn't finished. also my sister with BS Nursing and BS Pharmacy and younger brother BS Occupational Therapy. They were very responsible parents and value education for their kids, all we did was study hard and get good grades.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 17, 2014)

mr snick's parents paid for all of his college expenses. They also paid for his older brother...which probably cost more even though he just ended up with a couple associates degrees. He was a professional student for awhile, started 2 yrs before mr snick and finished several years after mr snick.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 17, 2014)

My dad's deal was "I'll give you your first car and pay for your undergrad education...after that, I don't want to support you any more." I ended up an engineer and my sister is a lawyer...he hasn't had to pay for anything for either of us since undergrad. It was made non-subtly clear, though, that if we failed or were going to take longer than 4 years for undergrad, his support of our education would end. That was good enough motivation for me.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 18, 2014)

Still paying student loans. We had a roof to live under, food, and got gas money every once in a while after we could drive (first car was $700). I was a Janitor when I was 16 at night after football practice. I believe that paying my own way made me better than I would have been had things been paid for.

Sue your parents for college money? Go be a Janitor for a while $hit head.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 18, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> Still paying student loans. We had a roof to live under, food, and got gas money every once in a while after we could drive (first car was $700). I was a Janitor when I was 16 at night after football practice. I believe that paying my own way made me better than I would have been had things been paid for.
> 
> Sue your parents for college money? Go be a Janitor for a while $hit head.


That's it LJ. Phenomenal.


----------

